# Black seed (Black Cumin) soap



## happyprince (Nov 28, 2008)

I have just made a nice batch of black seed soap.Here is the recipe:

 1000 grams Olive oil
 200 grams grape seed oil
 60 grams castor oil
 60 grams beeswax
 60 grams honey
 60 grams BLACK SEED OIL

 I have not used any fragrances.Because I want to smell the natural aroma of the honey&beeswax.
 But the problem is with that recipe,the tracing occurs in a few minutes.Because I began mixing it when both lye water and oils were at 45 C. degrees.I think I should have made it when it was a little warmer.
 I just want to learn if the Black Seed ratio is ok.
 I would like to hear any other suggestions...
 Thanks...


----------



## carebear (Nov 28, 2008)

Unfortunately that oil (black, cumin) is not something we really have in the US - at least not cheap enough for soaping - so I cannot speak to that.  

Without it your recipe looks manageable even at that temp - tho the beeswax might have speeded things up considerably, I've never gone over 2% with it myself.


----------



## happyprince (Nov 28, 2008)

I know it is very expensive there.Actually here one kg is around 35 USD.(Depending on the quality)Black seed oil is just a miracle of nature.It has great benefits for skin and the body.I am sure it will make an excellent soap.I can help if you really need that stuff from Turkey.No problem .)And thanks a lot for your comment...


----------

